# First Post- Wahoo!



## Jackson P (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been a reader on the forum for a while but I haven't posted a report yet. It was a sporty 29 degrees as we left the marina. My father and I started today by trying to catch bait but found the Mass and buoys to be bait-less. We managed to pull up some bait at the bridge rubble before turning the bow south towards the edge. We started by bottom fishing which resulted in 4 nice mingos and a plethora of undersized AJs. After running out of live bait, we decided to try our luck trolling.

With what I have learned from the forum, we put out a simple spread for wahoo and trolled around the edge while watching for new bottom to try. Within about 20 minutes, one of our reels started screaming. I grabbed the pole and landed our first wahoo a few minutes later. While I was fighting the wahoo, another one of our poles started singing and my dad locked into a good fight which turned out to be a big bonito. We were hopeful we had twin 'hoos. We tried trolling more after we got the boat cleaned up but the bonito were relentless so we decided to call it a day.

The wahoo hit a pink and white, weighted duster with a single hook ballyhoo on 200 pound mono leader.


----------



## 1abbc (Nov 18, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice hoo! Glad somebody went catching today...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice hoo... Glad to have you on the forum


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice winter time hoo!


----------



## Retro (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome! I am still working on my first wahoo. Glad you guys made it worth braving the cold!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice and welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post! The only word I have for it is Awesome!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

The water looks great. Nice size Mingo's to go with that first Wahoo...Good job !


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice! Hoo steaks on the grill r goooood! Enjoy!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! A January Wahoo is always welcome. Welcome to the forum


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

That's an unusual catch in January...

GREAT job, GREAT idea to troll while "looking".

I've found a lot of Edge spots, fewer Wahoo, even in the summer.

Congrats!

Jim


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats, awesome fish!


----------



## soco44 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome fish!!!!....we were out there too that day trolling for hoo but no luck. We were trolling at 10-12 knots in 200' of water. Were you guys slow trolling?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great job..!! My favorite fish to catch..!!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice, welcome


----------



## Jackson P (Apr 2, 2013)

soco44 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Awesome fish!!!!....we were out there too that day trolling for hoo but no luck. We were trolling at 10-12 knots in 200' of water. Were you guys slow trolling?


We were trolling at about 6 knots in about 175-200 feet of water. We were just following the basic line of spots that we had already marked.


----------

